

Cash, and Time, Runs Out for Afghanistan’s Wi-Fi City - kai-zer
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/05/jlink/all/1

======
pasbesoin
I recall reading about this initiative, a year or so ago. I'm most
disappointed to read of its impending demise -- especially considering the
relatively (if not absolutely) small dollar amounts involved.

It seems that a few or even a single well-endowed donor might easily keep it
afloat, and I'm mindful of this perhaps not per chance comment within the
article:

 _That frustrates Partensky, who grew up in the Soviet Union and says he
relates to Afghans discovering the outside world for the first time._

P.S. Or a fundraiser of some sort. Unfortunately, I'm not in a position myself
to start one. But it seems like the kind of project that plenty here and
elsewhere would kick into.

Although I suppose there are challenges with any sort of donations to that
part of the world, these days. (E.g. not running afoul of
inadvertently/indirectly being viewed as supporting the/a wrong party.)

